# Lightroom to Photoshop Edit In Dialogue Box



## MrsNikon (Aug 28, 2016)

I noticed a few days ago that when I take a trip from Lightroom CC over to Photoshop CC (latest versions of both have always been running) that the Edit in Dialogue box doesn't pop up asking me if I want to edit the image with the LR adjustments. I used to get a dialogue box with a few radio button selections. 99.9% of the time, I want my edits from LR brought over to Photoshop so it isn't a great concern for me other. I am curious why it went away?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

You only get this box when you send a TIFF, JPEG or PSD file from Lightroom to Photoshop, not when you send a RAW or DNG file. That hasn't changed, but people sometimes think it has because they don't realize this.


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 28, 2016)

That's weird because all I have ever done was work with Raw files in Lightroom and always had the dialogue box appear.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

MrsNikon said:


> That's weird because all I have ever done was work with Raw files in Lightroom and received it in the past.



When you send a raw file from Lightroom to Photoshop, Lightroom *has to* use a copy, because a raw image cannot be directly edited in Photoshop. In very old versions of Lightroom you did get the dialog, but in case of a raw file two of the three options were dimmed, so you didn't have a choice. That's why Adobe removed it for raw files. I don't remember exactly when that was removed, but that was quite some time ago, not recently.


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 28, 2016)

In the past, I guess it was a while back, you had the option to take your image over to Photoshop either with or without the changes you non destructively made to the image in Lightroom. I just forced it to come up by selecting an older version of Photoshop, however edit copy or edit original are now grayed out. 

_Lightroom *has to* use a copy, because a raw image cannot be directly edited in Photoshop._

Can you expand or clarify the above sentence? Are you talking about Photoshop in general or the round trip from LR to Photoshop? Raw files have always been a file type that could be edited in Photoshop using the Camera Raw engine. 

Thanks!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

What I mean is that you cannot edit the raw file itself in Photoshop. If you open a raw file through Camera Raw, and send it through to Photoshop, it is no longer the raw file, but an RGB copy.

I guess that for that reason Adobe considered the following: '*Edit Original*' is wrong/misleading; you can't edit an original raw file (and so this was always dimmed as far as I recall). '*Edit a copy without Lightroom adjustments*' is technically possible of course, but why would you want to do this? It means you would have to start all over again with all the basic adjustments you just made in Lightroom (remember that Lightroom and Camera Raw are the same, so there is no benefit in bypassing the Lightroom adjustments and then start over in Camera Raw). So '*Edit a copy with Lightroom adjustments*' is the only logical option, and that is why they decided not to nag you with an extra dialog that doesn't really give you a choice anyway.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

BTW, I have written books about Lightroom 1 thru 6, so I just checked what I wrote about 'edit in Photoshop' for a raw file in my very first book. I write that you do not get a choice; you will always get a tiff/psd with Lightroom adjustments. So it seems that a copy without Lkghtroom adjustments was never an option for raw files (unless they added that later and then removed it again, but I doubt that).


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Aug 28, 2016)

Check out Victoria's flow diagrams for "Edit In".
What’s the difference between Render Using Lightroom and Open Anyway in the ACR mismatch dialog? - The Lightroom Queen

Note the diagram for 'raw files' and [Matching ACR]


----------



## MrsNikon (Aug 29, 2016)

_'*Edit a copy without Lightroom adjustments*' is technically possible of course, but why would you want to do this? _

Personally, I never chosen that option and wondered why anyone would choose it however I am sure there are the far and few between users that found a reason for it. It probably disappeared a while back and I'm just noticing it considering I haven't been over to Photoshop in a few months. 

I still have installed on my laptop an older version of Photoshop (I just checked my LR and my CC Apps. At times I needed the older version for some 3rd party software to run. So when I was greeted with the dialogue box, I was using the older version. 

I did a quick search for a video to see if I could find someone using an older version of Photoshop that was also working on a raw file and using the LR > PS feature and I found this one below. At 22:25 he takes his .nef file over to Photoshop but first is greeted with the dialogue box option so I'm assuming it has to be related to an older version of the software. Am I losing my marbles?  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYujTy6MrCs


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 29, 2016)

That's because the older version that he's using is setup as an "Additional External Editor" on the Preferences>External Editing tab. For some reason, you will get that "Edit a Copy with Lightroom Adjustments" dialog box when you send off a raw file using an "Additional External Editor", but it won't appear when you use Photoshop via the primary editor.


----------



## MrsNikon (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm coming back here with my tail between my legs to post what was going on. Doofus me was merging a couple of exposures using the HDR feature of Lightroom  and it creates a .dng file. When I am in the develop module, I never have click "I" [eye] on the keyboard to show my file info. If I need that, I'm usually in the Grid view. So the times I did see it, I was definitely was working on a .pdf file, thinking I was still in the "raw" world. Oy Vay.


----------

